# What can hedgies drink?



## itsmeleet (Feb 27, 2017)

I was reading on other forums that hedgehogs do not have to drink water at all times. What kind of juice can they drink? Or is juice toxic to them? I just want to make sure it's okay.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I don't think they can drink anything but water. Juices are very high in sugar.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Pet hedgehogs (and all other pets) should have water available to them at all times. You don't want to give pets juices. They are very high in sugar and just simply not good for them.

Now, depending on the moisture content of various foods and treats, they may not need to drink as much water. But never let them go without. They are unable to tell you that they are thirsty.


----------



## itsmeleet (Feb 27, 2017)

shinydistraction said:


> Pet hedgehogs (and all other pets) should have water available to them at all times. You don't want to give pets juices. They are very high in sugar and just simply not good for them.
> 
> Now, depending on the moisture content of various foods and treats, they may not need to drink as much water. But never let them go without. They are unable to tell you that they are thirsty.


Thank you  there is always water ready for her to drink in her cage. If she does run out my hedgie will keep drinking from her watter bottle and I will hear the empty bottle and refill it for her. I had seen a old post about someone giving their hedgie juice and I'm still kind of new hedgehog owner and just had some questions. Thank you both for replying


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be a good idea to offer her a heavy bowl for water instead & see if she drinks from that. Water bottles have a few risks that make them less ideal than water bowls in most situations, such as breaking teeth, being a more unnatural position for drinking, and water coming out slower. She also shouldn't actually run out of water, even if you do hear it & refill it - if she doesn't have water in the bottle, she's more likely to try & chew on it & possibly break teeth. If you keep using the bottle, you need to make sure you're changing the water every day & filling it back up so she's not running out.


----------

